# Emission test



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I need all the help i could get.
So yesterday I take in the goat for the emission test, and it did not pass nor did it fail. It came up error codes on the converters, which i did change them to some jba mid pipes catted. It does have a custom tune also on it right now, do use think if i put it back to stock tune it will work for me to pass it.
I have three days to take it back, so i need all the help guys.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if the shop that tuned it can retune it to pass the sniffer test, then tune it back after you get the test done?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh sh*t did i say custom tune i meant a a hand held tune (predator)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Are they testing with a sniffer or by plugging into the data port under the dash?

Mine failed the sniffer and passed the data port test.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

The tested it on the data port, and they also said to drive it around for three days, and to take it back.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Use your DiabloSport Predator and see if you have any codes, if you can't clear them with the Predator unplug your battery for about 15 minutes and reconnect. Go back to the emission station and see if it will pass.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just read the paper over that they gave me at the emission place and it says 
catalytiic converter eff. not ready
evaporative control system not ready
so i went out to plug in the tuner and it says on the DTC no fault found and on the 
DTC NOT RAN it comes up mass air flow circuit range/performance
I hope this info helps.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Did you remove the o2 sensors? Is your car an 04 or 05?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well yeah i did removed them when i changed the mid pipes but i also installed them back, at times the check engine light comes up while im driving, and i plug in the tuner and reset it.
Oh and its an 04.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well i just back from taking the goat to the emission place again. I ended up programming it back to the factory tune, and it passed it. I really dont know if it was that the problem or just god helping me out again.
So know i could just sit back relax and arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------

